

Early stage feedback, testing and validation - hamiltonmasciol
http://www.startuprocketlauncher.com

======
hamiltonmasciol
A bit more background ... I have been around startups developing them for over
10 years when the word "startup" wasn't common. The biggest issue during
development I found was proper validation and testing especially during the
closed/private alpha and beta stage. But my idea also works for seed/series
rounds and above. Born was <http://www.startuprocketlauncher.com> ...
essentially startups get a chance to tell their story. Early adopters get a
chance to try something new. Each day at least one new startup will be
selected to send one email to the whole community about their startup idea or
alpha/beta project and in return they receive testing, feedback, validation
and nice member growth.

